# SVT and Suprefact am I safe to take suprefact whilst having SVT



## Kathryn_D (Aug 2, 2010)

Hi everyone, ok so I am due to start suprefact on new yrs eve but have just been diagnosed with svt (superventricular tachycardia) I have asked loads of medical professionals if I am safe to take suprefact but with no real reassuring answers better then you should be ok. I am just wondering if anyone knows if I am ok to start?
Hopefully waiting
Kathryn xx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Palpitations and changes in blood pressure are mentioned as side-effects.

If you are worried talk it over with the doctor.

Is your SVT well controlled?


----------



## Kathryn_D (Aug 2, 2010)

Its not even a serious case of SVT, they have discharged me from clinic until after IVF has been completed with a successful outcome but now clinic is requesting a letter saying SVT is not hereditary and safe within a pregnancy which my cardiologist is being very slow in providing


----------

